# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Τι είναι αυτό που νιώθω;

## Soulbird

Το γράφω και εδώ γιατί δεν είμαι σίγουρος που πρέπει να μπει..


Θέλω να μοιραστώ κάτι που μου συμβαίνει και δεν έχω τολμήσει να το μοιραστώ με κανέναν. Αρχικά να σας πω ότι είμαι άντρας 30 χρονών. Έχω σχέση με την κοπέλα μου εδώ και 6 χρόνια όλα πάνε καλά, εκείνη θέλει και να παντρευτούμε. Εγώ δεν είναι ότι δεν θέλω απλώς δεν μαρέσει η ιδέα του γάμου. Τα κλασικά δλδ που όλοι λέμε και στο τέλος παντρευόμαστε. Δουλεύω εδώ και 1 χρόνο σε μια δουλειά σε μια κλινική. Αρρώστησα εγώ και ο κούριερ με κορωνοϊό πριν κάποιους μήνες αλλά ταυτόχρονα (ενώ δεν είχαμε γενικά επαφές). Εγώ είμαι γιατρός αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω τελειώσει ειδικότητα. Εγώ το πέρασα ασυμπτωματικά αυτόν τον πήρε και τον σήκωσε. Επειδή μένει μόνος του και εγώ σχετικά κοντά πήγαινα και τον βοηθούσα (πχ πήγαινα σουπερμαρκετ ή του παιρνα καναν καφε και καθόμασταν λίγο) για αρκετό διάστημα (από τότε που δεν είχε πια τον ιο αλλά παρέμενε άσχημα). Το θέμα είναι ότι του δημιούργησε διάφορα θέματα και ακόμα ψάχνεται που τον έχει χτυπήσει ο ιός. Έχει περικαρδίτιδα και δύσπνοια. Όλο αυτό το ιατρικό ιστορικό το λέω για να καταλάβετε ότι ήταν ευάλωτος και εγώ ένιωθα πολύ έντονα την ανάγκη να βοηθήσω. Και γενικά προς τους μη γιατρούς πάντα ένιωθα άσχημα γιατί αυτοί δεν ξέραν πως να προστατευτούν και εμείς ήμασταν μέσα στους ασθενείς. Το θέμα είναι ότι νιώθω πράγματα για αυτόν και δεν ξέρω τι νιώθω. Τον σκέφτομαι συνέχεια, θέλω να ξέρω αν είναι καλά του στέλνω όλη την ώρα μήνυμα. Όταν τον κοιτάω με πιάνει ταχυπαλμία. Δεν ξερω πως να το πω,αλλά απλά δεν ξέρωτι μου συμβαίνει μαζί του. Με παίρνει τηλέφωνο βλέπω το όνομα του και νιώθω ευτυχισμένος.

----------


## homebod

Μπορεί να "βρήκε ο Φίλιππος τον Ναθαναήλ"

https://e-mesara.gr/vrike-o-filippos-to-nathanail/

----------


## Yugi m

Καλησπερα. 

Κάτσε δεν έχω καταλάβει κάποια πράγματα. Λες ότι είσαι με μια κοπέλα χρόνια τώρα. Οκ. Αυτό που ρωτάς είναι αν αυτό που νιώθεις για τον κούριερ είναι έρωτας?

Αρχικά, έχεις νιώσει ποτέ έλξη για κάποιον άλλον άντρα? Επίσης, πως γνωρίστηκε με αυτόν τον κούριερ και κολλήσατε κορονοιο δεν μας είπες. Γνωριζοσατσαν και πριν? Κάνατε και πριν πράγματα μαζί? Η έλξη που λες ότι νιώθεις ξεκίνησε τώρα η από πριν?

Θεωρώ ότι αν είσαι ερωτευμένος με τον κούριερ, εσύ μόνο το ξέρεις. Αν αυτά που αισθάνεσαι τώρα για τον κούριερ τα αισθάνεσαι και όταν είσαι ερωτευμένος πχ με μια κοπελα, τότε είσαι. Επίσης, όταν πχ σε παίρνει τηλ η κοπέλα σου η την βλέπεις, πάλι νιώθεις τα ίδια που νιώθεις για τον κούριερ?

Προσωπικά, επειδή έτσι αντιδράω όταν είμαι τσιμπημενος με μια κοπέλα, θεωρώ ότι όντως είσαι κι εσύ τσιμπημενος με τον κούριερ. Αλλά σου λέω αυτή είναι η προσωπική μου άποψη και κρίνω από τον τρόπο που ερωτεύομαι εγώ. Ο κάθε άνθρωπος όμως ερωτεύεται διαφορετικά.

Επίσης, η σχέση σου με την κοπέλα πως είναι? Μήπως δεν θες να κάνεις το επόμενο βήμα του γάμου και αντιδρας με αυτόν τον τρόπο? Τα πάτε καλά με την κοπέλα? Μήπως η σχέση σας έχει πέσει σε τέλμα και θες να φύγεις?

Τέλος, το βασικότερο ερώτημα είναι το εξής. Αν όλα αυτά που λες ότι νιώθεις για τον κούριερ τα ένιωθες για και άλλη κοπέλα, θα έλεγες ότι ήσουν ερωτευμένος? Αν η απάντηση σε αυτό είναι ναι, τότε υπεισέρχονται και άλλοι παράγοντες. Πχ ίσως ανησυχείς η ντρέπεσαι που νιώθεις ερωτική έλξη για έναν άλλο άντρα. Η ανησυχείς πως θα αντιδράσει ο κοινωνικός σου περίγυρος σε αυτό, η οικογένεια σου, οι φίλοι σου κτλ. Η ακόμα μπορεί και να φοβάσαι πως θα αντιδράσει η κοπέλα αν της πεις να χωρίσετε και ότι υπάρχει άλλο πρόσωπο. Σκέψου και αυτήν την παράμετρο. Να φοβάσαι δηλαδή να ομολογήσεις στον εαυτό σου ότι είσαι ερωτευμένος με ένα άλλο άτομο του ίδιου φύλου για τους λόγους που προανέφερα.

Συγγνώμη αν σε κούρασα με τις πολλές ερωτήσεις. Αν απαντησεις πιστεύω θα έχουμε μια πιο καθαρή εικονα.

Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά μετά τον κοβιντ και το αγόρι της ιστοριας επίσης να αναρρώσει γρηγορα

----------


## Art_Phil

Εσύ τι πιστεύεις ότι νιώθεις;
Ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα απλά. 
Αισθάνεσαι ότι θα ήθελες ή θα σου έβγαινε φυσικά να τον φιλήσεις;
Τον βλέπεις ερωτικά - σεξουαλικά; 
Με την κοπέλα σου αυτό τον καιρό πώς αισθάνεσαι;

----------


## Soulbird

> Καλησπερα. 
> 
> Κάτσε δεν έχω καταλάβει κάποια πράγματα. Λες ότι είσαι με μια κοπέλα χρόνια τώρα. Οκ. Αυτό που ρωτάς είναι αν αυτό που νιώθεις για τον κούριερ είναι έρωτας?
> 
> Αρχικά, έχεις νιώσει ποτέ έλξη για κάποιον άλλον άντρα? Επίσης, πως γνωρίστηκε με αυτόν τον κούριερ και κολλήσατε κορονοιο δεν μας είπες. Γνωριζοσατσαν και πριν? Κάνατε και πριν πράγματα μαζί? Η έλξη που λες ότι νιώθεις ξεκίνησε τώρα η από πριν?
> 
> Θεωρώ ότι αν είσαι ερωτευμένος με τον κούριερ, εσύ μόνο το ξέρεις. Αν αυτά που αισθάνεσαι τώρα για τον κούριερ τα αισθάνεσαι και όταν είσαι ερωτευμένος πχ με μια κοπελα, τότε είσαι. Επίσης, όταν πχ σε παίρνει τηλ η κοπέλα σου η την βλέπεις, πάλι νιώθεις τα ίδια που νιώθεις για τον κούριερ?
> 
> Προσωπικά, επειδή έτσι αντιδράω όταν είμαι τσιμπημενος με μια κοπέλα, θεωρώ ότι όντως είσαι κι εσύ τσιμπημενος με τον κούριερ. Αλλά σου λέω αυτή είναι η προσωπική μου άποψη και κρίνω από τον τρόπο που ερωτεύομαι εγώ. Ο κάθε άνθρωπος όμως ερωτεύεται διαφορετικά.
> ...


Ίσως ρωτάω αυτό δεν ξέρω. Γενικά δεν ξέρω γιατί ασχολούμαι τόσο μαζί του. Όχι δεν έχω νιώσει ποτέ έλξη για άντρα. Τον γνώρισα τον Μάιο που μας πέρασε όταν πιάσαμε μαζί δουλειά εκεί (τυχαία αλλά την ίδια περίοδο). Αυτός πηγαινοφέρνει δείγματα επίσης πηγαινοφέρνει και εμένα όταν πρέπει να δω ασθενείς. Με την δικιά μου είναι τελειώς διαφορετικό το αίσθημα, είναι δικός μου άνθρωπος πλέον, σαν οικογένεια μου τη νιώθω (δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό η κακό αυτό). Το επόμενο βήμα η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν θέλω να το κάνω. Όχι μαζί της, γενικά. Δλδ σε αυτή τη φάση της ζωής μου δεν θέλω να παντρευτώ. Ίσως το έλεγα αν ήταν κοπέλα. Τον κοινωνικό μου περίγυρο δεν τον έχω σκεφτεί στη δεδομένη φάση. Γενικά δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα με τους γκει. Βεβαια άλλο να είσαι εσυ και άλλο να λες για τους άλλους και να είσαι άνετοςμε αυτό. Είναι όμορφο παιδί δε λέω. Το βασικκότερο που με στεναχωρεί είναι που δεν είναι καλά.

----------


## Soulbird

Θα προσθέσω κάτι ακόμα.. αν και κανείς δεν φαίνεται να απαντάει στο θέμα :P
Σήμερα έκανε κάτι εξετάσεις που δεν βγήκαν καλές (στην ουσία δείχνει ότι έει δρόμο μπροστά του ακόμα) και από τότε που τις είδα δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο. Οτιδήποτε με αποσπά από τη σκέψη του με εκνευρίχει. Και πέρασα αρκετές ώρες της ημέρας σπίτι του και κάπως στεναχωριέμαι που δεν πέρασα το βράδυ μαζί του.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θα προσθέσω κάτι ακόμα.. αν και κανείς δεν φαίνεται να απαντάει στο θέμα :P
> Σήμερα έκανε κάτι εξετάσεις που δεν βγήκαν καλές (στην ουσία δείχνει ότι έει δρόμο μπροστά του ακόμα) και από τότε που τις είδα δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο. Οτιδήποτε με αποσπά από τη σκέψη του με εκνευρίχει. Και πέρασα αρκετές ώρες της ημέρας σπίτι του και κάπως στεναχωριέμαι που δεν πέρασα το βράδυ μαζί του.


Απλά δεν ξέρουμε και τι να απαντήσουμε σε αυτή τη φάση. Αλήθεια, τι σκέφτεσαι όταν δεν είσαι μαζί του? Εννοώ τι σκέφτεσαι γι αυτόν?

----------


## Yugi m

> Ίσως ρωτάω αυτό δεν ξέρω. Γενικά δεν ξέρω γιατί ασχολούμαι τόσο μαζί του. Όχι δεν έχω νιώσει ποτέ έλξη για άντρα. Τον γνώρισα τον Μάιο που μας πέρασε όταν πιάσαμε μαζί δουλειά εκεί (τυχαία αλλά την ίδια περίοδο). Αυτός πηγαινοφέρνει δείγματα επίσης πηγαινοφέρνει και εμένα όταν πρέπει να δω ασθενείς. Με την δικιά μου είναι τελειώς διαφορετικό το αίσθημα, είναι δικός μου άνθρωπος πλέον, σαν οικογένεια μου τη νιώθω (δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό η κακό αυτό). Το επόμενο βήμα η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν θέλω να το κάνω. Όχι μαζί της, γενικά. Δλδ σε αυτή τη φάση της ζωής μου δεν θέλω να παντρευτώ. Ίσως το έλεγα αν ήταν κοπέλα. Τον κοινωνικό μου περίγυρο δεν τον έχω σκεφτεί στη δεδομένη φάση. Γενικά δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα με τους γκει. Βεβαια άλλο να είσαι εσυ και άλλο να λες για τους άλλους και να είσαι άνετοςμε αυτό. Είναι όμορφο παιδί δε λέω. Το βασικκότερο που με στεναχωρεί είναι που δεν είναι καλά.


Καλησπέρα και πάλι soulbird. Αρχικά συγγνώμη που αργώ να απαντήσω. λοιπόν, το γεγονός τι δεν έχεις νιώσει ποτέ έλξη για άντρα δεν λέει κάτι. Μπορεί τώρα αυτό να συμβαίνει για πρώτη φορά. Πρώτα από όλα επειδή απ' ότι καταλαβαινω, η κοπέλα θέλει να παντρευτειτε, καλό είναι να της το ξεκόψει ότι δεν σκέφτεσαι το γάμο στη συγκεκριμένη φάση της ζωής σου. Για να είσαι ξεκάθαρος μαζί της. Αυτό που λες ότι την θεωρείς σαν οικογένεια, χωρίς να είσαστε παντρεμένοι, προσωπικά το θεωρώ κακό. Έχετε ρουτινιασει δηλαδή χωρίς να είστε καν παντρεμένοι. 

Εκεί που λες ότι ίσως έλεγες ότι είσαι ερωτευμένος αν ήταν κοπέλα, για εμένα αποδεικνύει ότι όντως είσαι ερωτευμένος και με το αγόρι της ιστορίας. Απλά ίσως φοβάσαι να το ομολογήσεις ακόμα και στον εαυτό σου η νιώθεις έκπληξη για αυτό.

Οσο για το τελευταίο που λες, ότι αυτό που σε ενοχλεί είναι περισσότερο ότι δεν είναι καλά, μου φαίνεται σαν μια δικαιολογία για να είσαι μαζί του. Γιατρός είσαι, δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι δεν συνάντησες άλλους ασθενείς που να ήταν στην ίδια η και χειρότερη κατάσταση από αυτό το παιδί. Δεν ένιωσες όμως, φαντάζομαι τόσο έντονα. Αυτό κάτι θα πρέπει να σου λέει.

----------


## Yugi m

> Θα προσθέσω κάτι ακόμα.. αν και κανείς δεν φαίνεται να απαντάει στο θέμα :P
> Σήμερα έκανε κάτι εξετάσεις που δεν βγήκαν καλές (στην ουσία δείχνει ότι έει δρόμο μπροστά του ακόμα) και από τότε που τις είδα δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο. Οτιδήποτε με αποσπά από τη σκέψη του με εκνευρίχει. Και πέρασα αρκετές ώρες της ημέρας σπίτι του και κάπως στεναχωριέμαι που δεν πέρασα το βράδυ μαζί του.


Κοίτα, εσύ ξέρεις τι νιώθεις όταν ερωτεύεσαι, αλλά η δική μου ερμηνεία στα πράγματα είναι ότι είσαι ερωτευμένος με αυτό το παιδί. Δεν είναι όλα το ενδιαφέρον του γιατρού για τον ασθενή του. Στεναχωριέσαι που δεν περνάς το βράδυ μαζί του, τον σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια κτλ. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα που λες είναι απλά δικαιολογίες που πολλές φορές βάζει το μυαλό μας μπροστά ώστε να συγκαλυψει ενα αίσθημα που πολλές φορές θεωρεί παράνομο. Επειδή βαθιά μέσα σου όπως λες, ποτέ δεν είχες σκεφτεί ότι είσαι ομοφυλόφιλος, το μυαλό σου θεωρεί κακό εντός εισαγωγικων το να είσαι ερωτευμένος με έναν άλλον άντρα και προσπαθεί να μπλοκάρει το αίσθημα σου με διακιολογιες. Αυτό δεν σε κάνει ούτε ομοφοβικό ούτε τίποτα. Απλά το μυαλό παίζει περίεργα παιχνίδια.

Και σου ξαναλέω, γιατρός είσαι, και απ' ότι κατάλαβα χρόνια. Δεν βλέπεις πρώτη φορά άρρωστο. Το γεγονός ότι οι άλλοι άρρωστοι δεν σου έκαναν κλικ όσο αυτός κάτι λέει. 

Νομίζω το θέμα σου όσο κι αν δεν το ομολογείς στον εαυτό σου είναι ο κοινωνικός περίγυρος. Με την έννοια της κοπέλας, πως θα το πάρει αν της πεις να χωρίσετε. Επίσης με την έννοια γονέων και Φίλων. Αλήθεια, οι γονείς σου πιστεύεις ότι αν τους πιάσεις και τους πεις ξέρετε μου αρέσουν άτομα του ίδιου φύλου, πως θα αντιδράσουν?

Υγ. Προσωπικά αν έβγαζες τα φύλα από τη μέση και έγραφες στο θέμα ως εξής. Είμαι ο ανθρωπος α και σκέφτομαι αυτά τα πράγματα για τον άνθρωπο β, είμαι καψουρης? Εγώ θα σου απαντούσα με ένα τεράστιο ναι.

----------


## Remedy

> Το γράφω και εδώ γιατί δεν είμαι σίγουρος που πρέπει να μπει..
> 
> 
> Θέλω να μοιραστώ κάτι που μου συμβαίνει και δεν έχω τολμήσει να το μοιραστώ με κανέναν. Αρχικά να σας πω ότι είμαι άντρας 30 χρονών. *Έχω σχέση με την κοπέλα μου εδώ και 6 χρόνια όλα πάνε καλά, εκείνη θέλει και να παντρευτούμε.* Εγώ δεν είναι ότι δεν θέλω απλώς δεν μαρέσει η ιδέα του γάμου. Τα κλασικά δλδ που όλοι λέμε και στο τέλος παντρευόμαστε. Δουλεύω εδώ και 1 χρόνο σε μια δουλειά σε μια κλινική.* Αρρώστησα εγώ και ο κούριερ με κορωνοϊό πριν κάποιους μήνες αλλά ταυτόχρονα (ενώ δεν είχαμε γενικά επαφές).* Εγώ είμαι γιατρός αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω τελειώσει ειδικότητα. Εγώ το πέρασα ασυμπτωματικά αυτόν τον πήρε και τον σήκωσε. Επειδή μένει μόνος του και εγώ σχετικά κοντά πήγαινα και τον βοηθούσα (πχ πήγαινα σουπερμαρκετ ή του παιρνα καναν καφε και καθόμασταν λίγο) για αρκετό διάστημα (από τότε που δεν είχε πια τον ιο αλλά παρέμενε άσχημα). Το θέμα είναι ότι του δημιούργησε διάφορα θέματα και ακόμα ψάχνεται που τον έχει χτυπήσει ο ιός. Έχει περικαρδίτιδα και δύσπνοια. Όλο αυτό το ιατρικό ιστορικό το λέω για να καταλάβετε ότι ήταν ευάλωτος και εγώ ένιωθα πολύ έντονα την ανάγκη να βοηθήσω. Και γενικά προς τους μη γιατρούς πάντα ένιωθα άσχημα γιατί αυτοί δεν ξέραν πως να προστατευτούν και εμείς ήμασταν μέσα στους ασθενείς. Το θέμα είναι ότι νιώθω πράγματα για αυτόν και δεν ξέρω τι νιώθω. *Τον σκέφτομαι συνέχεια, θέλω να ξέρω αν είναι καλά του στέλνω όλη την ώρα μήνυμα. Όταν τον κοιτάω με πιάνει ταχυπαλμία.* Δεν ξερω πως να το πω,αλλά απλά δεν ξέρωτι μου συμβαίνει μαζί του. Με παίρνει τηλέφωνο βλέπω το όνομα του και νιώθω ευτυχισμένος.


ποιος κουριερ;;;;; γιατι δεν καταλαβαινω τιποτε;
εισαι ερωτευμενος με εναν κουριερ (!!!) αλλα σκεφτεσαι μηπως πρεπει να παντρευτεις μια γυναικα;;;;
εκεινη το ξερει οτι εισαι ερωτευμενος με ανδρα;
ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και να μην παντρευτεις! τι ειναι ο γαμος;; ο φερετζες του ...ερωτευμενου με ανδρα;

----------


## Soulbird

> Καλησπέρα και πάλι soulbird. Αρχικά συγγνώμη που αργώ να απαντήσω. λοιπόν, το γεγονός τι δεν έχεις νιώσει ποτέ έλξη για άντρα δεν λέει κάτι. Μπορεί τώρα αυτό να συμβαίνει για πρώτη φορά. Πρώτα από όλα επειδή απ' ότι καταλαβαινω, η κοπέλα θέλει να παντρευτειτε, καλό είναι να της το ξεκόψει ότι δεν σκέφτεσαι το γάμο στη συγκεκριμένη φάση της ζωής σου. Για να είσαι ξεκάθαρος μαζί της. Αυτό που λες ότι την θεωρείς σαν οικογένεια, χωρίς να είσαστε παντρεμένοι, προσωπικά το θεωρώ κακό. Έχετε ρουτινιασει δηλαδή χωρίς να είστε καν παντρεμένοι. 
> 
> Εκεί που λες ότι ίσως έλεγες ότι είσαι ερωτευμένος αν ήταν κοπέλα, για εμένα αποδεικνύει ότι όντως είσαι ερωτευμένος και με το αγόρι της ιστορίας. Απλά ίσως φοβάσαι να το ομολογήσεις ακόμα και στον εαυτό σου η νιώθεις έκπληξη για αυτό.
> 
> Οσο για το τελευταίο που λες, ότι αυτό που σε ενοχλεί είναι περισσότερο ότι δεν είναι καλά, μου φαίνεται σαν μια δικαιολογία για να είσαι μαζί του. Γιατρός είσαι, δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι δεν συνάντησες άλλους ασθενείς που να ήταν στην ίδια η και χειρότερη κατάσταση από αυτό το παιδί. Δεν ένιωσες όμως, φαντάζομαι τόσο έντονα. Αυτό κάτι θα πρέπει να σου λέει.


Κοίτα ότι ακόμα δεν είμαι σε φάση να παντρευτώ της το έχω πει. Νομίζω οι περισσότεροι άντρες το έχουμε αυτό. Αν προκύψει παιδί ενώ δεν το έχουμε προγραμματίσει θα παντρευτούμε εννοείται. Απλά μαρέσει να νιώθω ελεύθερος στην παρούσα φάση της ζωής μου (30 ειμαι). Ότι τρώω σκαλώματα με ασθενείς γενικά είναι ένα γεγονός. Δεν ξέρω αν έχω κάποιου είδους μαγνήτη αλλά κάτι περιστατικά που μου έχουν τύχει είναι σαν ιστορίες του dr house και με έκαναν να είμαι προβληματισμένος ή και στεναχωρημένος εκτός δουλειάς. Γενικά κάποια περιστατικά με τρώνε κάπως. Τον κούριερ δεν τον βλέπω σαν ασθενή γιατί κατά μια έννοια είμαστε συνάδελφοι επειδή δουλεύουμε μαζί στον ίδιο χώρο. Αυτός με πήγαινε παντού να δω ασθενείς και μας έφερνε δείγματα. Σαν ομάδα ήμασταν. Μου είχε προκαλέσει έναν θαυμασμό γιατί επειδή ξέρω από κούριερ ο συγκεκριμένος ήταν τετραπέρατος και κάπως πιο ξεβαγλμένος. Αντίθετα εγώ είμαι αυτό που λέμε κάπως φλώρος.

----------


## Soulbird

> Κοίτα, εσύ ξέρεις τι νιώθεις όταν ερωτεύεσαι, αλλά η δική μου ερμηνεία στα πράγματα είναι ότι είσαι ερωτευμένος με αυτό το παιδί. Δεν είναι όλα το ενδιαφέρον του γιατρού για τον ασθενή του. Στεναχωριέσαι που δεν περνάς το βράδυ μαζί του, τον σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια κτλ. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα που λες είναι απλά δικαιολογίες που πολλές φορές βάζει το μυαλό μας μπροστά ώστε να συγκαλυψει ενα αίσθημα που πολλές φορές θεωρεί παράνομο. Επειδή βαθιά μέσα σου όπως λες, ποτέ δεν είχες σκεφτεί ότι είσαι ομοφυλόφιλος, το μυαλό σου θεωρεί κακό εντός εισαγωγικων το να είσαι ερωτευμένος με έναν άλλον άντρα και προσπαθεί να μπλοκάρει το αίσθημα σου με διακιολογιες. Αυτό δεν σε κάνει ούτε ομοφοβικό ούτε τίποτα. Απλά το μυαλό παίζει περίεργα παιχνίδια.
> 
> Και σου ξαναλέω, γιατρός είσαι, και απ' ότι κατάλαβα χρόνια. Δεν βλέπεις πρώτη φορά άρρωστο. Το γεγονός ότι οι άλλοι άρρωστοι δεν σου έκαναν κλικ όσο αυτός κάτι λέει. 
> 
> Νομίζω το θέμα σου όσο κι αν δεν το ομολογείς στον εαυτό σου είναι ο κοινωνικός περίγυρος. Με την έννοια της κοπέλας, πως θα το πάρει αν της πεις να χωρίσετε. Επίσης με την έννοια γονέων και Φίλων. Αλήθεια, οι γονείς σου πιστεύεις ότι αν τους πιάσεις και τους πεις ξέρετε μου αρέσουν άτομα του ίδιου φύλου, πως θα αντιδράσουν?
> 
> Υγ. Προσωπικά αν έβγαζες τα φύλα από τη μέση και έγραφες στο θέμα ως εξής. Είμαι ο ανθρωπος α και σκέφτομαι αυτά τα πράγματα για τον άνθρωπο β, είμαι καψουρης? Εγώ θα σου απαντούσα με ένα τεράστιο ναι.


Βασικά τον ξέρω λίγο και δέθηκα πολύ μαζί του. Τον Αύγουστο δούλευα 14 ώρες τη μερα. Εκτός από το να κοιμάμαι τις υπόλοιπες ώρες έστελνα 1 μήνυμα στην κοπέλα μου (μου πέφτει βαρύ να τη λέω γυναίκα μου) ένα στη μάνα μου που ανησυχούσε και το υπόλοιπο ήμουν με ασσθενείς. Δεν προλάβαινα να φάω και αυτός από μόνος του πήγαινε και μου έπαιρνε καφέ και κάτι να φάω. Με έκανε να νιώθω ένα στήριγμα και έναν φίλο δίπλα μου. Και υποσυνείδητα το εκτίμησα πολύ αυτό για αυτό και τώρα κάνω ότι μπορώ για εκείνον. Το σκέφτηκα αν ειμαι γκει δεν νομιζω οτι θα ειχα κάποιο θεμα. Αλλα εχω σκεφτει νάλλους άντρες αυτές τις μερες μηπως τυχον θα μπορούσε να μαρέσει ο τάδε ή ο τάδε αλλά δεν με τραβάνε. Τώρα γονείς.. μόνο μάνα έχω.. να της έλεγα στα πίσω πίσω ότι είμαι γκει δεν νομίζω θα πήγαινε καλά (και δεν πιστεύω ότι είμαι). Τώρα αν θεωρούσα ότι αυτός ήταν γυναίκα τα πράγματα θα ήταν πιο περίεργα πιστεύω. Ίσως δύο άντρες να μπορούν να είναι πιο κοντά από άντρα-γυναίκα γιατί δε θα θεωρεί ο ένας για τον άλλον ότι υπάρχει ερωτικό ενδιαφέρον. Ούτε η δικιά μου θα μαφηνε να παω σπίτι του αν ήτνα γυναίκα.

----------


## Remedy

> Βασικά τον ξέρω λίγο και δέθηκα πολύ μαζί του. Τον Αύγουστο δούλευα 14 ώρες τη μερα. Εκτός από το να κοιμάμαι τις υπόλοιπες ώρες έστελνα 1 μήνυμα στην κοπέλα μου (μου πέφτει βαρύ να τη λέω γυναίκα μου) ένα στη μάνα μου που ανησυχούσε και το υπόλοιπο ήμουν με ασσθενείς. Δεν προλάβαινα να φάω και αυτός από μόνος του πήγαινε και μου έπαιρνε καφέ και κάτι να φάω. Με έκανε να νιώθω ένα στήριγμα και έναν φίλο δίπλα μου. Και υποσυνείδητα το εκτίμησα πολύ αυτό για αυτό και τώρα κάνω ότι μπορώ για εκείνον. Το σκέφτηκα αν ειμαι γκει δεν νομιζω οτι θα ειχα κάποιο θεμα. Αλλα εχω σκεφτει νάλλους άντρες αυτές τις μερες μηπως τυχον θα μπορούσε να μαρέσει ο τάδε ή ο τάδε αλλά δεν με τραβάνε. Τώρα γονείς.. μόνο μάνα έχω.. να της έλεγα στα πίσω πίσω ότι είμαι γκει δεν νομίζω θα πήγαινε καλά (και δεν πιστεύω ότι είμαι). Τώρα αν θεωρούσα ότι αυτός ήταν γυναίκα τα πράγματα θα ήταν πιο περίεργα πιστεύω. Ίσως δύο άντρες να μπορούν να είναι πιο κοντά από άντρα-γυναίκα γιατί δε θα θεωρεί ο ένας για τον άλλον ότι υπάρχει ερωτικό ενδιαφέρον. Ούτε η δικιά μου θα μαφηνε να παω σπίτι του αν ήτνα γυναίκα.


λιγο περιεργα μας τα λες..
στα 30, νομιζω οτι μπορει να καταλαβει κανεις αν το κολλημα του με καποιον ανθρωπο ειναι φιλικο, η ερωτικο.
επισης, αν εισαι γκει, δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να θελεις ολους τους ωραιους ανδρες που συναντας, οπως κι αν εισαι στρειτ, δενε ρωτευεσαι ολες τις γυναικες, οταν εισαι ηδη ερωτευμενος με καποια...
αλλο πραγμα η μονογαμικοτητα, κι αλλο ο σεξουαλικος προσανατολισμος.
μεγαλο παιδι εισαι.
δεν εχεις καταλαβει αν υπαρχει σεξουαλικο σκιρτημα στις σκεψεις σου για τον τυπο;;;
τι δουλεια εχει η μανα σου με αυτα;;;;
γιατι να της πεις η να μην της πεις οτι σκεφτεσαι τον κουριερ;;; ολα τα λες στην μαμα σου;

----------


## Soulbird

> ποιος κουριερ;;;;; γιατι δεν καταλαβαινω τιποτε;
> εισαι ερωτευμενος με εναν κουριερ (!!!) αλλα σκεφτεσαι μηπως πρεπει να παντρευτεις μια γυναικα;;;;
> εκεινη το ξερει οτι εισαι ερωτευμενος με ανδρα;
> ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και να μην παντρευτεις! τι ειναι ο γαμος;; ο φερετζες του ...ερωτευμενου με ανδρα;


Αν έβαλες λιγότερα ερωτηματικά και διάβαζες περισσότερο αυτά που έγραφα ίσως καταλάβαινες λίγο περισσότερο;;;;

Και δεν είμαι ******* για να έχω ανάγκη τον φερετζέ που εσύ επικαλείσαι;τ67665555

----------


## Remedy

> Αν έβαλες λιγότερα ερωτηματικά και διάβαζες περισσότερο αυτά που έγραφα ίσως καταλάβαινες λίγο περισσότερο;;;;
> 
> Και δεν είμαι ******* για να έχω ανάγκη τον φερετζέ που εσύ επικαλείσαι;τ67665555


τα διαβασα μια χαρα. απλα ηταν λιγο νεφελωδη αυτα που αρχικα εγραψες.
απο τ ις απαντησεις και τα συμφραζομενα καταλαβα αυτα για τα οποια σου απαντησα ηδη στην επομενη απαντηση μου.
στο τωρινο σου σχολιο, σου απαντω με μια ερωτηση.
με ποια λογικη αναρωτιεσαι αν θα πρεπει να παντρευτεις την κοπελα σου, οταν ε ισαι ερωτευμενος με εναν ανδρα;;;; (και λιγα εβαλα).

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την εμμονή κάποιων, αφού βάλουν ταμπέλες: γκέϊ, μπάϊ, κλπ. να πρέπει ο άλλος να πορευθεί σύμφωνα με αυτές! 
> Οι άνθρωποι πολλές φορές μπορεί, με συγκεκριμένα άτομα, να βγουν έξω από τα όρια των προτιμήσεών τους ή να έχουν μια "λανθάνουσα" σεξουαλικότητα με αυτά λόγω κάποιων ψυχολογικών θεμάτων τους, χωρίς όμως αυτό να προσδιορίζει καμία σεξουαλική ταυτότητα ή ταμπέλα. 
> Ακόμη, πολλές φορές μπορεί να υπάρχει λανθάνουσα σεξουαλική έλξη με τους γονείς του αντίθετου φύλου, αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως θέληση για σεξ με τους γονείς.
> Μπορεί ακόμη να μας γοητεύσουν συγκεκριμένα άτομα για κάποιους δικούς μας ψυχολογικούς λόγους και να μας ελκύουν ερωτικά, χωρίς όμως αυτό να σημαίνει κάτι για την σεξουαλική μας ταυτότητα.


οι ταμπελες ακολουθουν τον τροπο που πορευεται καποιος, δεν προηγουνται.
αποδειξη, οτι ο φιλος εδω, ειχε την ταμπελα του στρειτ, αλλα αυτο δεν τον εκανε να φερεται και να λειτουργει σαν στρειτ. αλλιως θα παρεμενε στην κοπελα του και σε αλλες γυναικες. δεν θα ερωτευοταν, ανδρα.
επομενως, εφοσον η ταμπελα του στρειτ δεν ηταν αρκετη για να τον κανει στρειτ, ουτε η ταμπελα του γκει/μπαι/γκουντμπαι, ειναι αρκετη για να τον κανει κατι αλλο. αυτο που ειναι, ΕΙΝΑΙ. μενει να το βρει και να μην το αποστρεφεται. να το ζησει.

αν μιλας για λανθανουσα σεξουαλικοτητα προς τους γονεις, σε παιδικη ηλικια, εδω δεν μιλαμε για παιδικη, ουτε καν εφηβικη ηλικια . μιλαμε για πολυ ωριμη ηλικια. ειναι πολυ διαφορετικο. αν η σεξουαλικη ελξη προς τους γονεις ηταν σε μια τετοια ηλικια, θα ηταν σαφεστατη αιμομικτικη διαθεση, ενω στα παιδα, δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο. μην τα μπερδευουμε.

----------


## Marilou

> Θα μπορούσα να πω ότι συμφωνώ αλλά φοβάμαι την αντίδραση μερικών :P


Δεν έχεις να φοβηθείς κανέναν και τίποτα ,μόνο τον ίδιο σου τον ευατο για τις τυχών λάθος επιλογές που μπορείς να κάνεις επειδή τα θέλω σου δεν συμβαδίζουν με τα στερεότυπα κάποιον .

Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις να το ξέρεις ο μοναδικός εχθρός σου είναι ο ίδιος σου ο ευατο σου ,στο χέρι σου είναι να δουλέψεις και να τον κανεις φιλο σου και σύμμαχός σου .

Τότε μόνο θα ζεις αυτά που θες χωρίς τύψεις και ενοχές και μόνο τότε θα δεις θα είσαι πραγματικά καλά .

Θες να μας πεις πως είσαι αυτές τις μερες?
Μετά τον χωρισμό σου και τις συνέπειες αυτού επάνω σου και το κυριότερο στην ψυχολογία σου?

Θες να εστιάσεις λιγάκι από εδώ και πέρα στο πως σκέφτεσαι να πράξεις σύμφωνα μόνο με τα δικά σου θέλω ?

----------


## DragonHeart

> αυτη η υποθεση ηταν για 17 σελιδες νωριτερα..
> πως μπορει να λειπει το ερωτικο, οταν ειχαν ερωτικες περιπτυξεις με ερωτικα φιλια και αγκαλιες και μαλιστα ο κουριερ δηλωνει γκεη;;;
> εχεις δει φιλους να δινουν ερωτικα φιλια, λιγωμενοι και να κοιμουνται αγκαλιασμενοι στο ιδιο κρεβατι;
> το σεξ δεν περιλαμβανει παντα διεισδυση, περιλαμβανει ομως παντα ερωτισμο...
> επομενως το πλατωνικο ειναι εντελως ατοπο στην περιπτωση τους.


Δεν έχω δει φίλους να δίνουν ερωτικά φιλιά αλλά έχω δει όμως ανθρώπους που να είναι αγκαλιασμένοι αγαπημένοι. Όπως και να έχει θα έλεγα οι άνθρωποι να μην βιάζονται να βάλουν ταμπέλες απλά και μόνο επειδή είναι ασυνήθιστο ή δεν έχουν δει κάτι παρόμοιο. Υπάρχουν πράγματα που δεν μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις.. 

Δεν θα πω κάτι άλλο πέρα από τα σχόλια που είπα πριν.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν έχω δει φίλους να δίνουν ερωτικά φιλιά αλλά έχω δει όμως ανθρώπους που να είναι αγκαλιασμένοι αγαπημένοι. Όπως και να έχει θα έλεγα οι άνθρωποι να μην βιάζονται να βάλουν ταμπέλες απλά και μόνο επειδή είναι ασυνήθιστο ή δεν έχουν δει κάτι παρόμοιο. Υπάρχουν πράγματα που δεν μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις.. 
> 
> Δεν θα πω κάτι άλλο πέρα από τα σχόλια που είπα πριν.


αυτοι, δεν ειναι αγαπημενοι σαν αδερφακια. ειναι ΕΡΩΤΕΥΜΕΝΟΙ. ξεκαθαρα...

----------


## Soulbird

> Δεν έχεις να φοβηθείς κανέναν και τίποτα ,μόνο τον ίδιο σου τον ευατο για τις τυχών λάθος επιλογές που μπορείς να κάνεις επειδή τα θέλω σου δεν συμβαδίζουν με τα στερεότυπα κάποιον .
> 
> Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις να το ξέρεις ο μοναδικός εχθρός σου είναι ο ίδιος σου ο ευατο σου ,στο χέρι σου είναι να δουλέψεις και να τον κανεις φιλο σου και σύμμαχός σου .
> 
> Τότε μόνο θα ζεις αυτά που θες χωρίς τύψεις και ενοχές και μόνο τότε θα δεις θα είσαι πραγματικά καλά .
> 
> Θες να μας πεις πως είσαι αυτές τις μερες?
> Μετά τον χωρισμό σου και τις συνέπειες αυτού επάνω σου και το κυριότερο στην ψυχολογία σου?
> 
> Θες να εστιάσεις λιγάκι από εδώ και πέρα στο πως σκέφτεσαι να πράξεις σύμφωνα μόνο με τα δικά σου θέλω ?


Είμαι περίεργα αυτές τις μέρες. Είμαι πολύ στεναχωρημένες για την παλιά μου σχέση. Νιώθω ότι ένας άνθρωπος που με αγαπούσε τώρα με μισεί. Ήότι την αηδιάζω. Ή και τα 2. Ενδεχομένως να ντρέπεται και να πει γιατί χώρισε ή ότι χώρισε. Λυπάμαι πολύ με αυτό.

Τώρα για τον κούριερ νιώθω πολύ όμορφα. Κάθε φορά που τον βλέπω είναι μια ανακούφιση. Κοιμάμαι και σπίτι του. Μαρέσει πολύ να τον φιλάω. Κάναμπε και μπάνιο μαζί. Σεξ δεν έχουμε κάνει, δεν ξέρω τι περιμένει από εμένα. Δεν ξέρω.. έχουμε σχέση;

Τον σκέφτομαι πολύ όταν δεν είμαστε μαζί. Όταν τον αγκαλιαζω και κοιμόμαστε είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος. Νομίζω ότι απλά θα είμαι μαζί του, δεν ξέρω πως. Μπορεί να αρχίσχουμε να κάνουμε σεξ; Να μου βγει πιο εύκολα; Δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Marilou

> Είμαι περίεργα αυτές τις μέρες. Είμαι πολύ στεναχωρημένες για την παλιά μου σχέση. Νιώθω ότι ένας άνθρωπος που με αγαπούσε τώρα με μισεί. Ήότι την αηδιάζω. Ή και τα 2. Ενδεχομένως να ντρέπεται και να πει γιατί χώρισε ή ότι χώρισε. Λυπάμαι πολύ με αυτό.
> 
> Τώρα για τον κούριερ νιώθω πολύ όμορφα. Κάθε φορά που τον βλέπω είναι μια ανακούφιση. Κοιμάμαι και σπίτι του. Μαρέσει πολύ να τον φιλάω. Κάναμπε και μπάνιο μαζί. Σεξ δεν έχουμε κάνει, δεν ξέρω τι περιμένει από εμένα. Δεν ξέρω.. έχουμε σχέση;
> 
> Τον σκέφτομαι πολύ όταν δεν είμαστε μαζί. Όταν τον αγκαλιαζω και κοιμόμαστε είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος. Νομίζω ότι απλά θα είμαι μαζί του, δεν ξέρω πως. Μπορεί να αρχίσχουμε να κάνουμε σεξ; Να μου βγει πιο εύκολα; Δεν ξέρω.



Λογικό ακούγεται όλο αυτό για την κοπέλα .
Είπαμε δεν είμαι εύκολο και δεν μπορείς και εσύ να είσαι τελείως αναίσθητος απέναντι σε όλα αυτό .
Αλλιώς θα μιλούσαμε για αλλά πράγματα.
Φυσιολογικο επακόλουθο είναι όλο αυτό ενός χωρισμού άσχετα για τον λόγο που έγινε σε εσένα .
Θέλει χρόνο ειδικά από εκείνη αλλά νομίζω και ελπίζω να το διαχειριστεί όσο πιο ώριμα μπορεί ώστε να περάσει ,δεν είναι εύκολο ..

Τώρα για τον κούριερ εγώ θα σου πω επιτέλους ζηστω ότι και να είναι αυτό .
Εφόσον είσαι χαρούμενος και ευτυχισμένος εσύ άσε όλους τους άλλους δεν τους πέφτει λόγος .

Τι λες μήπως όλα αυτά πρέπει να τα συζητήσετε?
Ξέρεις εκείνος αν έχει άλλη επαφή με άντρα ?κοινώς υπάρχει κάποια σχετική εμπειρία από μέρους του που ίσως σε βοηθήσει και εσένα περισσότερο σ εαυτό το κομμάτι?
Νομίζω πρέπει να υπάρξει μια υποτιποδες συζήτηση για όλα αυτά που ρωτάς ,θα σε βοηθήσει να νοιώσεις ακόμα καλύτερα και να είσαι και κάπως ποιο προετοιμασμένος όταν θα έρθει η ώρα του.
Ξέρεις αυτό δεν μπορείς να το προγραμματίσεις ,θα προκύψει αρκεί να είστε βέβαιοι και οι δύο .

Soulbird μην ξανακαταπιεσεις τίποτα από ότι αισθάνεσαι και θες να κάνεις ,ότι νοιωθεις θα το συζητάς και μαζί του και με όποιον νομίζεις ότι θα σε βοηθήσει σε όλο αυτό .
Μόνο όταν ζεις κάτι στην πραγματική του διασταση καταλαβαίνεις αν αξίζει ή όχι ..
Κρατάω ότι είσαι χαρούμενος και είναι πολύ σημαντικό!

----------


## DragonHeart

> Είμαι περίεργα αυτές τις μέρες. Είμαι πολύ στεναχωρημένες για την παλιά μου σχέση. Νιώθω ότι ένας άνθρωπος που με αγαπούσε τώρα με μισεί. Ήότι την αηδιάζω. Ή και τα 2. Ενδεχομένως να ντρέπεται και να πει γιατί χώρισε ή ότι χώρισε. Λυπάμαι πολύ με αυτό.
> 
> Τώρα για τον κούριερ νιώθω πολύ όμορφα. Κάθε φορά που τον βλέπω είναι μια ανακούφιση. Κοιμάμαι και σπίτι του. Μαρέσει πολύ να τον φιλάω. Κάναμπε και μπάνιο μαζί. Σεξ δεν έχουμε κάνει, δεν ξέρω τι περιμένει από εμένα. Δεν ξέρω.. έχουμε σχέση;
> 
> Τον σκέφτομαι πολύ όταν δεν είμαστε μαζί. Όταν τον αγκαλιαζω και κοιμόμαστε είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος. Νομίζω ότι απλά θα είμαι μαζί του, δεν ξέρω πως. Μπορεί να αρχίσχουμε να κάνουμε σεξ; Να μου βγει πιο εύκολα; Δεν ξέρω.


Soulbird ένα πράγμα έχω να σου πω μόνο. Κρίμα μόνο για την κοπέλα που την ταλαιπώρησες και απίστησες τόσο καιρό ενώ έπρεπε να το ξεκαθαρίσεις από την αρχή. Από τη στιγμή που τελείωσε και της το είπες, δεν σε νοιάζει πλέον από δω και πέρα, πέρα από ότι να είναι καλά στη ζωή της. Να ξέρεις ότι είναι πολύ άσχημο για έναν άντρα ή γυναίκα να χωρίζει εξαιτίας το ότι επειδή ο/η άνθρωπος του/της επέλεξε να πάει με το άλλο φύλο. Πλέον δεν έχουν σημασία αυτά.

Με λίγα λόγια επιβεβαιώνεις τα σχόλια πολλών και στο ότι δεν απάντησες στην ερώτηση που σου έκανα αλλά και γιατί αγνόησες κάποια πράγματα, δείχνουν ότι ισχύουν όλα αυτά που λένε κάποιοι περί σεξουαλικότητας. 

Όπως και να έχει κράτα αυτά που σου είπε η Marilou και ζήστο. Καλή τύχη.

----------


## Yugi m

> Είμαι περίεργα αυτές τις μέρες. Είμαι πολύ στεναχωρημένες για την παλιά μου σχέση. Νιώθω ότι ένας άνθρωπος που με αγαπούσε τώρα με μισεί. Ήότι την αηδιάζω. Ή και τα 2. Ενδεχομένως να ντρέπεται και να πει γιατί χώρισε ή ότι χώρισε. Λυπάμαι πολύ με αυτό.
> 
> Τώρα για τον κούριερ νιώθω πολύ όμορφα. Κάθε φορά που τον βλέπω είναι μια ανακούφιση. Κοιμάμαι και σπίτι του. Μαρέσει πολύ να τον φιλάω. Κάναμπε και μπάνιο μαζί. Σεξ δεν έχουμε κάνει, δεν ξέρω τι περιμένει από εμένα. Δεν ξέρω.. έχουμε σχέση;
> 
> Τον σκέφτομαι πολύ όταν δεν είμαστε μαζί. Όταν τον αγκαλιαζω και κοιμόμαστε είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος. Νομίζω ότι απλά θα είμαι μαζί του, δεν ξέρω πως. Μπορεί να αρχίσχουμε να κάνουμε σεξ; Να μου βγει πιο εύκολα; Δεν ξέρω.


Σαουλμπερντ γιατί έχεις τόσο τύψεις για την κοπέλα? Τηρουμένων των αναλογιών, φερθηκες όσο καλύτερα μπορούσες υπό τις συνθήκες στις οποίες βρέθηκες. Πιστεύω ότι και η κοπέλα θα το δει αυτό. Και αν όχι τώρα, όταν περάσει λίγος καιρός θα το καταλάβει. Μην ανησυχείς. Τα πράγματα θα ήταν χειρότερα αν εμένες. Αυτό κρατά.

----------


## Remedy

εχω μια απορια κι αν θελεις μου την λυνεις. ποσες φορες εχετε συναντηθει μετά την μερα που φιληθηκατε;

----------


## End_of_an_era

Φίλτατε θεματοθέτη ζεις; Όλα καλά;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Φίλτατε θεματοθέτη ζεις; Όλα καλά;


Χαχαχα! Έγραψες!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Έτσι πάντα διακριτικά. Χαχαχα

----------


## Yugi m

> Φίλτατε θεματοθέτη ζεις; Όλα καλά;


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχ. Μπορεί αν έχει δουλειά ο θεματοθετης. Ας τον αφησουμε

----------


## End_of_an_era

Όχι, οοοοοοοοοοόχι. Έχουμε περάσει βραδιά που λέγαμε τόσα και απαντούσε τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Μας χρωστάει εξηγήσεις. Συνδεθήκαμε με την ιστορία. Εεεε μα.

----------


## Soulbird

> Λογικό ακούγεται όλο αυτό για την κοπέλα .
> Είπαμε δεν είμαι εύκολο και δεν μπορείς και εσύ να είσαι τελείως αναίσθητος απέναντι σε όλα αυτό .
> Αλλιώς θα μιλούσαμε για αλλά πράγματα.
> Φυσιολογικο επακόλουθο είναι όλο αυτό ενός χωρισμού άσχετα για τον λόγο που έγινε σε εσένα .
> Θέλει χρόνο ειδικά από εκείνη αλλά νομίζω και ελπίζω να το διαχειριστεί όσο πιο ώριμα μπορεί ώστε να περάσει ,δεν είναι εύκολο ..
> 
> Τώρα για τον κούριερ εγώ θα σου πω επιτέλους ζηστω ότι και να είναι αυτό .
> Εφόσον είσαι χαρούμενος και ευτυχισμένος εσύ άσε όλους τους άλλους δεν τους πέφτει λόγος .
> 
> ...


Του είπα ότι νιώθω περίεργα με την όλη φάση. Με ρώτησε αν τον θέλω του είπα πολύ. Μου είπε ότι αυτό του φτάνει. Του είπα ότι είμαι περίεργα όμως και είπε το καταλαβαίνει. Έχει πάει με άντρα μου είπε Το οποίο μαρεσε γιατί αν είμαστε και οι 2 πρωτ΄ραρηδες άκρη δν θα βγει :P

----------


## End_of_an_era

Βίτσιο που έχει ο κόσμος. Τζάμπα οι εργατοώρες που ρίξαμε τότε να του εξηγούμε τα αυτονόητα.

----------


## Remedy

> Βίτσιο που έχει ο κόσμος. Τζάμπα οι εργατοώρες που ρίξαμε τότε να του εξηγούμε τα αυτονόητα.


χαχα! και να ταν η μονη φορα... εχουμε φαει εδω δουλεμα και πολυπροφιλο... θα ειχες ηδη φυγει αν ηξερες..
μονο εν γνωσει σου οτι συμβαινει συνεχεια αυτο και χαλαρα, μπορεις να συμμετεχεις εδω μεσα...
αν αρχισεις να παιρνεις τοις μετρητοις ο,τι διαβαζεις, φυγε απο τωρα.. (οχι εσυ, γενικα...).

----------


## Marilou

> Βίτσιο που έχει ο κόσμος. Τζάμπα οι εργατοώρες που ρίξαμε τότε να του εξηγούμε τα αυτονόητα.


Εγώ πάντως ρε συ στεναχωριέμαι .
Μας άφησε χωρίς να μάθουμε την συνέχεια ,είναι κρίμα να μην ξαναμπαίνουν και να λένε τι έγινε τελικά η ιστορία τους ,έτσι να κάνουμε γκάλοπ ..

----------


## End_of_an_era

Α, εγώ δεν τα παίρνω και τοις μετρητοίς από την στιγμή που καταστράφηκε όλο το thread με την ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή με άνθρωπο που κάθε εβδομάδα έκανε άλλο προφίλ το ίδιο θέμα. Εκεί το εμπέδωσα. :P

----------

